# Attempt at Betta Art



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

My specialty is abstract landscape, abstract floral, and colorful portraits... haven't tried bettas yet, but really wanted to! This is based off Martinismommy's avatar picture  I've included the progression of pics.














































The finished pic!










Ah I forgot to sign... oh well. As you can see, I have a whimsical, abstract style 

EVENTUALLY I will take requests, but I am going to be very limited in what I accept and can do. Sorry! While my husband is away I'm an acting single mother to a new baby... I'll post details later on the requesting business. So please don't post pics yet


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

Ok I've decided on how to accept requests. Because I want to practice w all colors I'll take ONE from each category: 1. Reds or pinks, 2. blues, 3. yellows or oranges, and 4. neutral colors such as black and white. 

Feel free to post pics that fit in those categories and on Sunday evening I'll choose the ones that'll be drawn. Remember I'll only be choosing 4 total, but if I get through those quick enough I'll start going through the list as first come first serve. So sad I don't have time to do everyone's!


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Very nice! I really like your abstract-ish style....

If you want, I think my Little Red Marble would fit the reds/pinks category lol....


----------



## Duncan13 (Nov 7, 2010)

Could you do my little guy for me? Thanks!!!


----------



## BettasAreBomb (Feb 14, 2011)

Hey can u do mine hes topaz my crown tail im on my ipod so i can't post a pic so hes on my home page :-D hes my profile pic too don't do the glass cup and the decoration


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

That turned out very pretty!


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

Wow, that's gorgeous.  Feel free to do Robert or Freed if you have time, although I'll understand if you're busy.


----------



## BlackberryBetta (Feb 6, 2011)

Wow! You are amzing! I wish I could do that!!!


----------



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

Here's Butters...


----------



## Nutt007 (Sep 22, 2009)

Bloom is a great candidate for Pinks and Reds. 
Fell free to draw him whenever you want, your art is just amazing.


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

*His name is Cloud*

I challenge you with a white one!:-D


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

All right you lucky ducks lol since I wasn't flooded with requests I'm going to attempt to complete all that were posted before this announcement  Please bear with me while I try to finish them in a timely fashion. I'll be starting the first tonight, but then I'm heading out of town tomorrow so I'll pick back up on Tues!


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

The first one looks very nice! I look foward to seeing your next pieces.


----------



## KayDowson (Mar 24, 2011)

beautiful


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

Just posting real quick! I like this one in person a lot better than how it photographed, but I'm very critical of my work lol... still practicing! I've been out of drawing for so long 

Beat2020's Red Marble:


----------



## KayDowson (Mar 24, 2011)

its so pretty


----------



## Nutt007 (Sep 22, 2009)

Awesome! Take your time.


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

I like the flowing lines.  Nice work.


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

That's amazing!


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

He's so cute in abstract!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I really love your style. If I ever get a little extra cash I'm totally going to hit you up for an original to hang in my house.


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

i like the flow of his fins in this pic. It would be a challenge


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

Lol you guys are too nice... I'm back from being out of town.. I may outline the next betta tonight! I'm still just getting back in to a hang of this, so I won't mind if you don't really like the drawing and I will be willing to go back and redo it!

1fish, I'll be willing to send one out for just a shipping cost, which is next to nothing! You just have to specify size  I will put a restriction of 4x6in or 5x7in for free though since these do a number on my colored pencils lol


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

Hey, did you get the finished logo I sent to you?


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Cool! I'll want a bigger one eventually which I'll happily pay a commission for but it'd be fun to have a small one for now. I'll look through my pics and see if I can pick out a favorite.

I'm excited.. my first betta art!


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

Here's Duncan13's blue VT  I'm slowly getting a bit better at these lol...










I think I'll use all of these in a series when I'm done! Thus why I'm making the backgrounds similar


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

Oh, these would be awesome as a collage or mural!


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

Here's BettasAreBomb boy Topaz! My graphic marker ran out of ink so all the lines were done in black colored pencil :/ Sorry!


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

Oooh, that's the coolest one yet.


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

Now it's FuulieQ's boy! Thankfully I found another graphic pen 










Edit: The paper was curling when I took the pic, sorry! I can get a better one later if ya want.


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

I know what I'll do. After I finish all of them (I only have 2 more I think..) I'll get better pics of these and put them all in an album on my profile. Then you can get a cleaned up pic there.

Also since I'm going through these pretty fast now, I'll take a few more requests 

Edit: ... And by 2 more, I meant I have 4 more to do lol


----------



## denaliwind (Feb 27, 2011)

Gorgeous work, really love the whimsy! ^^
How about a natural one? 

This is Duck, he's arriving this Friday


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

A natural one? As in your more natural color betta or giving a go at a non-abstract photo? Lol cuz I'm going to leave the realistic drawings to others


----------



## denaliwind (Feb 27, 2011)

Lol no, as in, I think he fits in the natural category =P 
I wouldn't ask you to change your style! That what makes it so unique!


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

Hahah ok, thanks for clearing that up! I'll gladly draw Duck


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

YAAAAY it looks AWESOME!  Thanks!! You should post a photo of the final product once you finish all of them!


----------



## BettasAreBomb (Feb 14, 2011)

Awsome thanx it looks so good


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

I'm taking a quick break on the betta drawings! I'll get back to them on Monday... here's what I've been working on lately. I wanted to get a birch forest shot in while I'm warmed up haha.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Here's some pic options... choose whichever you like best  I'll pay whatever it costs to ship the original. I've looked and looked but I just can't choose.

Blue Jeans









Rio









Poe









Lionel









Russell


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

I have to choose?? LOL I'm prob gonna pick the one you were secretly hoping I wouldn't pick!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

LOL.. the thing is.. I love all 5 and I think each one would be cool in your style for different reasons so you can't choose a wrong one!


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

Well I think I'll attempt the orange dal then since I've done a lot of blue and green and pink/purple. If I don't like it halfway through then I'll attempt a different one lol


----------



## StarvingPoet (Dec 28, 2010)

*Deal?*

I'll make you a deal... You draw me one of mine and I'll draw you one of yours. I know you're collecting art for your fish room. Deal?

Here's a couple of mine (though free free to use someone from one of my other posts if you'd rather).

Hecate:








Fleance:








Oberon:







(Yes, we have a naming theme going. Shakespeare for the win!)


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

Sorry everyone, I have to put these on hold. I'm gearing up to move again, so I'll be busy the next few weeks doing that... I hope to start drawing again by late April. I won't forget!


----------

